# DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

Ok...recently I've been getting a lot of IMs and emails regarding on how to make your own OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapters. So I'm creating this DIY tread to help people who may have questions on what parts are needed and where to get it. This project is extremely simple. I have to give credit to the following fellow texers' because I've sourced bit and parts of information from them and pieced it all together myself. They are mrdejected, roger moore and [email protected]
Parts you'll need can be bought at your local dealer or vwparts.com:
1) 2 12 pin female plug adapters. PN# 1J0 941 165. It cost around $10 each. You'll NEED to buy it.
2) 2 10 pin male plug adapters. PN# 1J0 973 835. It cost around $10 each, but you DO NOT need to buy it because it's alread located in your current OEM N.A. spec headlamps. All you have to do is unclip them off.
3) 4 Large female terminal wires from VW. PN# 000 979 225. It cost around $2 each. You'll need to cut it in half to make 8. Each terminal wire is double ended, so there are female terminals on each end.
4) 2 Small female terminal wires from VW. PN# 000 979 131. It cost around $1 each. You'll need to cut it in half to make 4. Each terminal wire is double ended, so there are female terminals on each end.
After you get all the parts, then you're ready to put them together to make a true PLUG -N- PLAY adapter.
First, unclip the 10 pin male plug from the OEM stock N.A. headlamps. DO NOT unclip the wires currently connected to it. Just cut the wires to retain the wires sticking out. You'll need it to connect it to the female terminal wires later.
Second, as mentioned above, cut all the female terminal wires in halves.
Third, see the self explanatory diagram below:








As you can see the 12 pin adapter is on top and notice that there are 4 large holes for the large female terminals for slot # 5,6,7 and 8. 
The small holes are for the small female terminals 3 and 4. You can see the slot #s if you look closely to the side of the adapter.
Now, the bottom two pics are pics of the stock 10 pin adapters. Do the same thing, look up the slot #s on the adapter and match it to the following setup.
(slot #) 12 Pin to 10 Pin (slot #)
6 Low Beam to Low Beam 7
5 Hi Beam to Hi Beam 9
4 Blinker to Position Light 6
3 City Light to Blinker Light 10
8 Ground for hi/lo to ground for blinker 4
7 Ground to Ground for hi/lo 8
All you have to do is connect the female terminal wires to the existing wires on the 10 pin adapter by soldering or crimping. I recommend soldering to guarantee 100% connection. After that just connect the female terminals (metal clips) into the 12 pin adapter corresponding to the slot #. 
To make it pretty and truly OEM looking, all you need to do is buy some plastic wire hoses from pep boys and wrap it all up together. Now you''ve completed the DIY truly OEM 12-10 pin PLUG -N- PLAY adapter.
Sorry...I don't have any actual pics because I did this over 3-4 months ago. But everything is pretty self explanatory. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me.
don
Please note, this has already been posted on the golf/jetta iv forum, but I just wanted to share this in the lighting for those who don't go on the golf/jetta iv forum.


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (doN_R6)*

This excellent write-up deserves a free bump!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (TRBO-GTI)*

or you could rewire the oem hids to accept the stock plug so that they can be changed easily for inspections


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_or you could rewire the oem hids to accept the stock plug so that they can be changed easily for inspections









Yeah that's what I did with mine when I got them last summer. It has worked well since, as I soldered them and used heat shrink tubes...
But now that I know how to build the harnesses, I'd rather keep the HID units "factory". It's cleaner, and they have a higher resale value afterwards...


----------



## doN_R6 (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (TRBO-GTI)*

yep...that's the reason why i went through thorough research and made my own oem harness. I didn't want to gut up or cut anything on the HIDs.
besides, making the adapters take as much time as gutting up the HIDs and looks 10x cleaner.


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (doN_R6)*

Do they have a part number for the male connector pins that go in the 10 pin plug? Thanks to anyone who helps.


----------



## bigmacf1 (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (TRBO-GTI)*

I believe it is 000-979-134.


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (bigmacf1)*

I'll try that. Thanks a lot!


----------



## NICU (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (VReihenmotor6)*

yeah, and as for resale value, i dont see that affecting the price that much


----------



## judoGTI (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (doN_R6)*

Man I have questions on this... Sent IM


----------



## JulianGTIvr6 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (judoGTI)*

holly crap, prices have gone up, i just called my local dealer
12 pin adapter- 27.00 each
11 pin adapter- 11.00 each
the terminal wires 6.00 each


----------



## Henrik L. (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice DIY, but why can´t I see the explanatory diagram ?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Henrik L.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henrik L.* »_Nice DIY, but why can´t I see the explanatory diagram ?

hmmm, maybe because it was posted 6 years ago ?


----------



## Raynald (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Don 
can You post again the diagram ?
Thanks


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Raynald)*

Prices have gone way way way up on these things... 

My first set i made for under 30 dollars








just bought some repair wires for 8.30 a piece [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]

if anyone needs a set of adapters i have a set I am looking to sell..


----------



## esilviu (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

Could somebody repost the diagram please ?
Thanks


----------



## redlinish (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering is it possible to the an reverse adapter? My car has a 12 pin (HID) but the new lights are 10 pin. THANK YOU


----------



## ndogg138 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (doN_R6)*

Does any one have the part # for the 10 pin female connector, or have their female 10 pin connectors that they would want to sell.


----------



## ndogg138 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

What adapters do you speak of?


----------



## JunioR_VW (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: (ndogg138)*

I need this for the mk5. Anyone?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (TRBO-GTI)*

Adapters suck. Just wire it direct and be done with it. 7" more of wire to go through is not the best idea. You can cause them to flicker which will burn the capsules and then ballasts.
See our recent discussion on OEM flicker. You need to not use 10-12pin adapters, remove DRL relay not just flip pin on headlamp.


_Modified by AZV6 at 8:29 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (JulianGTIvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JulianGTIvr6* »_holly crap, prices have gone up, i just called my local dealer
12 pin adapter- 27.00 each
11 pin adapter- 11.00 each
the terminal wires 6.00 each

because they know. They know you guys waste your money on making adapters when they are not need, just hook it direct, like your going to sell these seperate from your car in the future?? No one will care by then...Lol


----------



## Death.row (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: DIY OEM HID 12-10 pin plug adapter - really easy (TRBO-GTI)*

Don,
Will this work for my a4 b7. If so can you post the pics please.
Thanks so much
Ro


----------



## Death.row (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: (Lasrsktr)*

I know its been sometime since this post. do you still have those extra set of adapters to sell.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

these parts now cost a total of $157.84 from VW


----------



## MoBoost1.8T (May 27, 2010)

*HID Adapters*

Hey,

I know this is a long shot, but do you still have any extra adapters for HIDs that you would be looking to sell?


----------



## MoBoost1.8T (May 27, 2010)

Soooo, Im bringing this back from the dead.

Im getting flicker on my passenger side HID. Need new adapters.

Thanks


----------



## MKIVdubber (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone has diagram avaliable?


----------



## Jeylowpez (Apr 17, 2021)

Lasrsktr said:


> *Re: (Raynald)*
> 
> Prices have gone way way way up on these things...
> 
> ...


----------



## mk5kev (Apr 27, 2021)

can you do it from factory 12 pin to after market 10 pin?


----------



## Vdubbinit86 (Dec 28, 2021)

Really interested in buying these harnesses please reach out to me. Pm me send help I haven’t had headlight for a month


Lasrsktr said:


> *Re: (Raynald)*
> 
> Prices have gone way way way up on these things...
> 
> ...


----------



## Vdubbinit86 (Dec 28, 2021)

I need a adapter from 12 pin to aftermarket to 10 pin for custom headlights. I already invested the money for the new lights, supposed to be plug n play, they’re not. Def ten pins on the new light an 12 from stock harness, the explanation the start chat is a good break down but I don’t if I’m confident enough to create my own harness, I’m more of a wrencher not a electrical kinda dude. Looking to buy the connector or some help to wire these things up? Help ya fellow dub head


----------

